# Door hinge color



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Was the original door hinge, spring, detent and roller painted body color at the factory? Mine was brush painted by previous owner lol.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Body color on my 65s


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

correct, body color


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X3!!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

